# A History of the Merchant Navy - Fiddlers Green 1921-2010



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

Not sure if there is already a thread about this excellent book - but this really is an excellent read for any SN member who went to sea in the British Merchant Navy. As with all Richard Woodman's books this one has been excellently researched and clearly explains life at sea. The sad demise of this fourth service and the huge changes to seagoing life - in a relatively short time period. At £19.50 very well worth the cost


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Have a shufti HERE and an earwig HERE


----------



## sheringham (Dec 22, 2008)

All of Richard Woodman factual books are well reseached and bear reading.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

I read it last year from my local libraray. I must go out and buy it to add to my reference books, a great read as waiwera says.

Alec.


----------



## uisdean mor (Sep 4, 2008)

#2 Hi Pat. Not sure if you knew/know but Barney died a few weeks back. Great song and many roaring recitals in various hostelries over the years. 
Rgds 
Uisdean


----------

